# Visa for Brazil



## albator73

Hi,
I'm from Canada (Canadian/American) and would like to go visit a friend in Brazil at Rio. Since I don't know when I will have my vacation and this can happen very quick. Can I request a Visa without the date I'm leaving and how much long is a visa? I heard it's was only 90 days but some mention 3-5 years. 

Thanks


----------



## crubsc

When visiting a friend, in order to prove that your intention is to come to Brazil under a tourist visa and thus that you will be doing tourism, you have to get a personal invitation letter from your friend (or a hotel reservation if you're staying in a hotel) containing his/hers contact information, confirmation of accommodation, duration of stay, purpose of your visit etc... Check in the nearest brazilian consulate for more info. You will have to submit some additional documents to prove: you have funds to afford your stay here, a round-trip ticket etc...

It's normally not a problem and it doesn't take too long to get a visa processed, just contact the consulate (or visit their website) as it varies from country to country...

Normally brazilian tourist visas are issued for a 5-year duration, but you can only stay here up to 180 days a year (90 days at first, then if you wish to extend your stay you have to go to the federal police and they might allow an extra of 90 days). Once the visa is issued (date of issuance, I mean) you have up to 90 days, I'm almost sure, to ENTER brazil. If you don't go to brazil in this time, your visa will be cancelled.

Have a nice time here!


----------



## vegas12

I got my visitors visa I did have my airline ticket when I was leaving to go to Brazil. I am a US citizen and the visa is good for Ten Years. I did have a certified letter from my girlfriend who is not my wife. I did not have to use that as proof or where I was staying.


----------

